# what is normal erection in an infant boy



## Attached Mama

this is probably a strange sounding question. I just read the post where it said doctors stimulate a baby boy to give him an erection prior to circ. I forwarded the post to DH who had trouble believing it because he didn't think that infants could possibly have an erection and said that he remembered playing with himself around 4 or 5 and even then it wouldn't get hard.

Is that normal???? I have a DD and no brothers so.... I thought that all boys - any age were capable tho.


----------



## Past_VNE

Ha! Either your DH was very unusual or he has a bad memory.

Boys get erections all the time, from Day One. My son is like the erection machine, and now, at 18 months, he thinks they're great and likes to make them "boing".


----------



## Lara vanAEsir




----------



## stever_45723

As I recall, there is clear evidence that boys actually have erections in utero.


----------



## Attached Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
Ha! Either your DH was very unusual or he has a bad memory.

Boys get erections all the time, from Day One. My son is like the erection machine, and now, at 18 months, he thinks they're great and likes to make them "boing".









he has been known to have a bad memory


----------



## ColoradoMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached Mama*







he has been known to have a bad memory































Yep, little boys get erections all the time. Well, now that my son is potty trained I don't see them, so I guess I'm just assuming that he still gets them.


----------



## twin monkeys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stever_45723*
As I recall, there is clear evidence that boys actually have erections in utero.

Yep thats how we knew one of the twins was for sure a boy the other one was a guess that it was a boy they thought they were Id till we hit about 30 weeks then found out 2 boys frats


----------



## Lula's Mom

OMG, Marcos has a least one a day! He's almost 19 months and I've noticed him having them since he was before 6 months old (he may have before and I just didn't see). It cracks me up- he is definitely a 'grower'! Sometimes I am shocked at how much bigger it can get than its usual state. Yikes!


----------



## ~Jenna~

Both my boys get lots of erections.


----------



## susienjay

My son was 2 months premature and he's gotten them since birth. I'm assuming that boys also get them in utero. We have an ultrasound pic of ds's parts at about 18 weeks and I remember thinking his penis looked huge. I think it was just an erection.


----------



## sadkitty

My mom told me they go through an erection cycle every 90 minutes when they are very little. It does help loosen the ole forskin







.


----------



## Past_VNE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sadkitty*
My mom told me they go through an erection cycle every 90 minutes when they are very little. It does help loosen the ole forskin







.

That rate sounds about right for my son. Some are half-hearted attempts, others are full-blown foreskin rippers!







. Like I mentioned above, he loves to push them down his hand and make them going boi-oi-oing around like a spring. It makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

My son has gotten them since birth. It seems the happen most often when he's extremely tired, either falling asleep or when I change him right after he wakes up. Round' here it's called "happy penis", lmao.

Jen


----------



## KnitLady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stever_45723*
As I recall, there is clear evidence that boys actually have erections in utero.

Ha ha! Yep they do! My ds had one during my ultasound...no mistaking it was a boy!


----------



## jee'smom

At my 20 wk ultrasound, when we looked through his legs, we could see testes on the screen, but no penis. When the tech got a profile shot to see the bladder, we figured out why we couldn't see the penis through the legs... it was sticking up!







NO MISTAKING him for a boy!


----------



## hummingbear

Yup, erections since birth.

And............

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Attached Mama*
I just read the post where it said doctors stimulate a baby boy to give him an erection prior to circ.

what post is this? I didn't know that this was done. (edited to add: found it)

uke


----------



## Jennifer3141

Oh, baby erections are so darn cute.









I get a giggle every time my son grips himself a little too hard and then looks to me for help.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE*
That rate sounds about right for my son. Some are half-hearted attempts, others are full-blown foreskin rippers!







. Like I mentioned above, he loves to push them down his hand and make them going boi-oi-oing around like a spring. It makes me laugh so hard.









Sounds like my lil' guy too









You should see the games my 4 yr old has invented







:


----------



## Stampy

This reminds me of my 4-year old Godson...

I was baby-sitting him one night, and he was running around with his hands down his pants, so I told him to stop doing that and sit down - which he did...

A few minutes later he says... "I want a wee...", so I said "Go on then", and he toddled off to the toilet..

He then calls me, screaming "I've broken my willy..."

Turned out, he'd got a massive erection, and couldn't point it back down into the bowl to pee - he thought he'd broken his "tool", until I explained to him that it does that now and again...









He was SO desperate to pee, I had to hold him horizontally over the bowl and get him to aim.....


----------



## jsave

*Up date*

Any Up Date

Thank you

jsave


----------



## meeshbenson

boys get erections all the time haha


----------



## supermom8

I never knew this could happen! I thought just hubbys get erections! LoL


----------



## JHardy

Yup, it's completely normal from a boys birth.


----------



## philomom

Lula's Mom said:


> OMG, Marcos has a least one a day! He's almost 19 months and I've noticed him having them since he was before 6 months old (he may have before and I just didn't see). It cracks me up- he is definitely a 'grower'! Sometimes I am shocked at how much bigger it can get than its usual state. Yikes!


I'm so naive. My hubby had to explain to me the "grower vs. shower" thing. :innocent


----------

